# Milwaukee/West bend Swap meet February 22nd 2015



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 6, 2015)

Same place and same time as always! 
Washington county fair ground. 
8-2.
$35 swap space and $6 admission gets you into both the car parts swap meet and the bicycle swap meet.  
Mostly balloon tire stuff but plenty of stingray and road bike stuff too. Bmx too! Contact me if your interested  in a space,  limited spaces available.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## RRH (Jan 13, 2015)

Would like to reserve a spot for the February 22nd swap at West Bend.  Please let me know where to send the $35.00.  If possible would like a wall spot, maybe sameone as last year?  Rex Hendrickson, 2691 Rolling View Rd, Stoughton, WI 53589,  608-873-7239, rexhendrickson@charter.net


----------



## 55tbird (Jan 14, 2015)

*Great Show!!*

This is always a great show and a good chance to fight "cabin fever". Count me in! Jeff, please send me your address for payment. Thanks!  michaelmech@hotmail.com


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Jan 26, 2015)

Any more info on this swap? Past photos?  I'm always hunting for Track bikes and especially Wolverine Sports Club Memorabilia.  I feel like this might be the right neck of the woods for this kind of stuff.

-AJ


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 26, 2015)

Pretty long hike for ya.  Lots of older stuff there but i can't say i have seen much for track bikes.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 7, 2015)

This is a good meet, I find alot of needed parts there. 
Thanks to Jeffro


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 7, 2015)

Hope to see you there! 
Always a great meet.
Thanks
wes


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 14, 2015)

Jeffro
Are there any spots left?

Thank You
Frank


----------



## bikeman76 (Feb 17, 2015)

This is a Great Swap !
I'll be there !
Joe


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 21, 2015)

Sold out bike swap! 
Easy to find. The car swap, geared to Model A era is in its 50th year. Huge huge huge!!! These old timers have ruble in their garages, neat stuff always.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 21, 2015)

did anybody grab a few pictures??

Nick.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 21, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> did anybody grab a few pictures??
> 
> Nick.




Dude man, bring your camera...swap is tomorrow


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey Jeff,
Great swap meet!
Thanks for keep it going!
Wes


----------



## 55tbird (Feb 23, 2015)

Great meet as always Jeff!! Thanks for all your hard work! Sold a bunch and had a great time with fellow hobbyists!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 23, 2015)

Swap meets don't happen without venders and customers. thanks to everyone that helped by dusting off some goodies for sale or cracked open their wallets.  Always alot of fun!


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you Jeff, super time!


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 4, 2015)

Another great time had by all, but no photo's? anybody?

 ( Classic Bike / Auto > a great combo....... )


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 7, 2016)

WILL THERE BE A WEST BEND, WISC. SHOW IN 2016?
IF SO, DATE AND INFO WOULD BE APPRECIATED.


----------



## fattyre (Feb 8, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> WILL THERE BE A WEST BEND, WISC. SHOW IN 2016?
> IF SO, DATE AND INFO WOULD BE APPRECIATED.




http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/westbend-wis-milwaukee-sun-feb-28th-2016.84455/


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 8, 2016)

THANKS,
HOPE TO MAKE IT THERE!
WES


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2016)

any pics. of past shows??


----------

